# Rumor: 20 HD Channels coming by September



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I just heard from an inside source that DirecTV plans to have up to 20 HD channels running by the end of August early September. About 6 of them will be football.

As of now, I don't have the info about which networks, but DirecTV is really in a big push to get those HD channels up and running.

Like I said, this is to be considered rumor until official announcements are made.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Thats not enough, they need more.


----------



## bcadotte1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Lets see:
Starz-HD E&W=2
Cinemax-HD E&W=2
TMC-HD E&W=2
Encore-HD=1
TNT-HD=1
INHD 1&2=2
Network Fox E&W=2
That,s 12 + 6 Football=18
Any more?


----------



## Seminole (Sep 25, 2003)

ABC and NBC


----------



## nuts4scuba (Jan 11, 2003)

bcadotte1 said:


> Lets see:Starz-HD E&W=2Cinemax-HD E&W=2TMC-HD E&W=2Encore-HD=1TNT-HD=1INHD 1&2=2Network Fox E&W=2That,s 12 + 6 Football=18Any more?


Do you need to include the HD channels D* already has in your count?


----------



## alv (Aug 13, 2002)

I would say yes.


----------



## Agrajag (Jun 22, 2004)

He said they'd have 20 by then, not 20 MORE by then. So this really isn't very big news.

1. DiscoveryHD Theater
2. HDNet
3. HDNet Movies
4. HBO-HD
5. Showtime-HD
6. HD-PPV
7. Spice-HD
8. CBS-HD
9. FOX-HD
10. ESPN-HD
11.-16. NFL Sunday Ticket HD 

That leaves room for 4 channels of HD of which two could very easily be ABC and NBC. For those of us with OTA already, that means we might see 2 new channels by September? It may be time to reconsider alternatives. This is not my idea of being the leader in HD. 

Bottom line, if this is the rumor, it's a crappy one. Let's hope it's a marketing trial balloon to see what the response is like and please, let it be a HOSTILE response.


----------



## Tusk (Nov 14, 2002)

I'll take four more HD channels please.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

This would be great if it happens. Whoever Chris can you PLEASE find out if we're talking 20 total or 20 additional? If 20 additional where is D* finding 10 transponders worth of bandwidth to add these channels? I know D7S was to free up some but is it freeing up that much space?


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

I count 9 currently. So that leaves 11 to add.

6 NFL
2 Fox
Starz HD
TNT HD
WGN HD


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

Cyclone said:


> Thats not enough, they need more.


"Cyclone, here is a $20 bill, no strings attached!"

"That's not enough!!!"



Try Voom, then.


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

Agrajag said:


> He said they'd have 20 by then, not 20 MORE by then. So this really isn't very big news.


Geez! I don't think I want to join in on the HDTV craze. Seems like it makes you very ungrateful.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

By late fall VOOM may have its HD-DVR out. Why wouldn't I stick with them for HD?

I wouldn't mind going to D* now that I don't need to go thru Pegasus. But I can't help but wait for VOOM when it has so many more HD.


----------



## legalaliens (Mar 31, 2003)

bcadotte1 said:


> Lets see:
> Starz-HD E&W=2
> Cinemax-HD E&W=2
> TMC-HD E&W=2
> ...


Personally, I won't get Starz-HD, Cinemax-HD, TMC-HD or Encore-HD. I already have HBO-HD and let's face it, movies on these premium pay channels usually cycle around on them.

TNT-HD and INHD 1&2 would be nice.

As for the major networks (ABC/NBC/CBS/FOX), I already get my locals OTA.

If six of the twenty is football, that would be dissapointing since Sunday Ticket (which I do get every year) is, well, just Sunday! Now if they have other HD programming on the Sunday Ticket HD channels the rest of the week, that's a different story.


----------



## Agrajag (Jun 22, 2004)

JBKing said:


> Geez! I don't think I want to join in on the HDTV craze. Seems like it makes you very ungrateful.


Ungrateful? What, is DirecTV planning on GIVING us these? We're customers. We pay for service. Gratuity has nothing to do with it.

I'm also always surprised to see InHD mentioned as possibilities. Give it up. They're owned by the cable industry. SOMEDAY they may appear on DirecTV but that's going to be after a LONG, protracted battle to get them. Just look at their logo. Exclusively for Cable! They don't just have that simply because they're only on cable now. That's a statement, not a commentary on the current situation.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

RAD said:


> This would be great if it happens. Whoever Chris can you PLEASE find out if we're talking 20 total or 20 additional? If 20 additional where is D* finding 10 transponders worth of bandwidth to add these channels? I know D7S was to free up some but is it freeing up that much space?


I'm looking into this now.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

If it's 20 additional, that would rival VOOM and I could see myself switching.


----------



## qwas12 (May 31, 2004)

In less than two years the big switch will come when everyone has HD, I dont need it now! Plus the prices in hd tvs will come down dramaticly.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Chris didn't I report this on June 3rd? 

Here's what I know. It will NOT be 20 new channels it will be a total of 20 HD channels.

One contact tells me we could hear something soon (possibily tommorow) and another contact tells me the HD announcement is about a month away.

Most of the channels being added will be movie channels, although a few will be added to spruce up DirecTV's HD package.

And thats what I know.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

qwas12 said:


> In less than two years the big switch will come when everyone has HD, I dont need it now! Plus the prices in hd tvs will come down dramaticly.


What 'big switch' is occuring in two years? The only switch that I know of that currently has a time frame associated with is the the switch from the NTSC/analog to ATSC/digital standard for OTA TV transmission. That switch doesn't not mean that a station will be required to transmit a 720p/1080i HD signal, just that it's digital, it could still be 480i and meet the letter of the law.


----------



## legalaliens (Mar 31, 2003)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> Most of the channels being added will be movie channels, although a few will be added to spruce up DirecTV's HD package.
> 
> And thats what I know.


Do you know what movie channels? Are the six HD Sunday Ticket channels counted in the '20'?

Do you know what will be added to the D* HD package (currently HDNET, HDNET Movies, Discovery HD, and ESPN-HD)?


----------



## inpt4u (May 2, 2002)

Anyone venture a guess if Directv will send out Fox E & W as 1080i or as 720p?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

inpt4u said:


> Anyone venture a guess if Directv will send out Fox E & W as 1080i or as 720p?


Why wouldn't D* send it out as 720p? Fox network is 720p based so why would D* want to waste their bandwidth for an upconvert to 1080i?


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

I don't subscribe to movies channels, I get local O.T.A. and I bet they up the cost of the HD package if they do add anything to that. If they included the HD movie channels in with the HD pack then that would be exciting news.


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

RAD said:


> Why wouldn't D* send it out as 720p? Fox network is 720p based so why would D* want to waste their bandwidth for an upconvert to 1080i?


I may be wrong about this, but isn't 720p more desirable than 1080i? The p in 720p means progressive, which means that it refreshes all the lines on the screen all at once. Meaning that at any given time there are 720 lines of resolution on the screen.

OTOH, w/ 1080i it's interlaced, which means that only half of the lines are refreshed per cycle. So at any given time there are only 540 lines on the screen.

Why is everyone so nuts about 1080i? 720p is actually higher resolution.


----------



## Tusk (Nov 14, 2002)

skaeight said:


> I may be wrong about this, but isn't 720p more desirable than 1080i? The p in 720p means progressive, which means that it refreshes all the lines on the screen all at once. Meaning that at any given time there are 720 lines of resolution on the screen.
> 
> OTOH, w/ 1080i it's interlaced, which means that only half of the lines are refreshed per cycle. So at any given time there are only 540 lines on the screen.
> 
> Why is everyone so nuts about 1080i? 720p is actually higher resolution.


Technically speaking:

1080i = 1920 x 1080 lines of resolution or 2,073,600 pixels

720p = 1020 x 720 lines of resolution or 734,400 pixels

In which case, although 1080i only displays 540 lines at a time, that still equates to 1,036,800 pixels of resolution constantly displayed compared to 734,400 for 720p. Basically, your brain fills in the gaps to make a continuous picture with full resolution.

Some TV manufactures created a 540p setting on their sets where they upconvert 480i material to 540p and then 720p material is upconverted to 1080i. However, in 540p, even though 540 lines are continuously drawn, you still have half the total resolution of 1080i.


----------



## dswallow (Mar 31, 2003)

Unless I've missed something, this seems to be what we have now. One question will be just what does DirecTV consider a channel. If a "channel" is used intermittently, like Spice HD or the HD sports feeds, are they counted among the 20 channels of HD or not? Similarly, I can't say I'd count HD games among any of the sports packages as channels either. 3 or 6 hours of programming a week for a 13-16 week season and dark the rest of the time seriously stretches the concept of a channel. 


Full time HD channels (11):

HBO HDTV East
Showtime HD East
HDNet
HDNet Movies
HD PPV
Discovery HD Theater
CBSHD East (WCBS-NY)
CBSHD West (KCBS-LA)
ESPN HD
FOX HD East
FOX HD West

Part time HD channels (3):

Spice HD
NFL CBS HD Channel
NFL Fox HD Channel

So that's 14. The six more thus cannot really be NFL package related, since that basically means they'd be adding nothing else, and that's not likely since Dish Network just added TNT-HD; DirecTV will minimally be under competitive pressure to exceed Dish Network's offerings in HD.

I'm not sure what to think of the rumor. I guess mostly I'm pretty sure it's just not worth thinking about until a formal announcement or a more detailed rumor.

If we don't count the two NFL "channels" among them, then there's 12 channels now. That leaves 8. If 4 of those end up being ABC/NBC E&W HD channels, that leaves 4. Conceptually, I'd be happy seeing 4 more national HD channels, but I still don't think there's any HD channels that exist right now that I care about having; between them either not really offering a lot of HD, or just being of questionable value in terms of content, maybe it's better to wait some more.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I'm not going to get drawn into the 720p vs. 1080i debate, but it is a fact that 720p takes less bandwidth then 1080i to transmit. There are a number of threads on different forums that have debated this subject multiple times, you might want to search for them.


----------



## Tusk (Nov 14, 2002)

I would be disappointed to see the networks being the new HD channels since there are legal restrictions regarding who can subscribe to them.

It's all well and good to say we have 8 HD channels: CBS-E&W, ABC-E&W, FOX-E&W and NBC-E&W, but unless you qualify for these (which the majority of subscribers don't), then they have 0 HD channels.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

If the 6 NFL-ST HD do not count in the total the 20 would likely include the following current channels.
1. HD-PPV
2. HD Events
3. HBO-HD
4. Showtime-HD
5. HD Net*
6. HD Net Movies*
7. Discovery HD Theator*
8. ESPN HD*
9. CBS-E HD
10. CBS-W HD
Anounced for Fall 2004.
11. Fox-E HD
12. Fox-W HD
Likely Additions based on rumor and my speculation.
12. Cinamax-HD
13. Starz-HD
14. TMC-HD
15. Encore- HD
16. TNT-HD**
17. Bravo HD+**
18. InHD**
19. InHD2**
20. WGN-HD**
If D* is counting the 6 NFLst-HD channels then eliminate 6 from the likely additions list.
* HD Pack channels
** Likly HD Pack channel additions.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

1080 is more than 720 regardless of refresh rate. To me, "p" means smoother picture for fast-moving action but it doesn't give more clarity than 1080i.

Back to the original intent of the thread, I'm torn because I'm one of the blessed people that can receive their locals in HD OTA so I view networks in HD via satellite to be a waste of bandwidth. But I realize some people need them so I accept it. Of the "rumor" networks, Starz!HD appeals the most since we already have the package and we like their movie selections better.

I'm just anxious for some more networks to go HD but I realize it will take time.


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

Tusk said:


> Technically speaking: 1080i = 1920 x 1080 lines of resolution or 2,073,600 pixels 720p = 1020 x 720 lines of resolution or 734,400 pixels In which case, although 1080i only displays 540 lines at a time, that still equates to 1,036,800 pixels of resolution constantly displayed compared to 734,400 for 720p. Basically, your brain fills in the gaps to make a continuous picture with full resolution. Some TV manufactures created a 540p setting on their sets where they upconvert 480i material to 540p and then 720p material is upconverted to 1080i. However, in 540p, even though 540 lines are continuously drawn, you still have half the total resolution of 1080i.


Actually...720p = 1280 x 720 = 921,600 pixels.

http://www.nbc.com/nbc/footer/HDTV.shtml



> Why are there two HD formats? What are the technical details of 720p and 1080i?
> 
> Having two HD formats allows broadcasters to choose the format that provides the best technical quality for their particular mix of programming.*The 720p format makes a picture with 720 vertical lines, each with 1280 pixels horizontally -- so in computer display terms, it has a resolution of "1280 x 720". 720p uses progressive scanning, like computers, which sends a complete picture 60 times per second. 720p provides the smoothest possible motion rendition, but it does not have as much resolution as 1080i.
> 
> The 1080i format makes a picture with 1080 vertical lines, each with 1920 pixels horizontally -- so in computer display terms, it has a resolution of "1920 x 1080". 1080i uses interlaced scanning, like traditional TV, which alternates sending odd lines and even lines and thus sends a complete picture 30 times per second. 1080i provides the highest possible resolution, but has the same motion rendition as traditional TV.*


So in reality, the amount of pixels on screen at any given time with 720p is very close to that of 1080i (921,600 vs. 1,036,800).


----------



## Tusk (Nov 14, 2002)

skaeight said:


> Actually...720p = 1280 x 720 = 921,600 pixels.
> 
> http://www.nbc.com/nbc/footer/HDTV.shtml
> 
> So in reality, the amount of pixels on screen at any given time with 720p is very close to that of 1080i (921,600 vs. 1,036,800).


I was close. Oh well, better get back to my horseshoe game.


----------



## Rick P (Jun 30, 2002)

Exist HD Pack Channels..

1. HD PPV
2. HD Events
3. HD Net
4. HD Net Movies
5. Discovery HD Theater
6. ESPN HD

HD Network Channels

7. CBS-E HD
8. CBS-W HD
9. Fox-E HD (already announced)
10. Fox-W HD (already announced)

Movie channels

11. HBO-HD
12. SHO-HD

Speculation General Entertainment

12. TNT-HD (exists, already on E*)

Speculation Movies

13. Starz-HD (wasn't there a recent deal with D* and STARZ??)
14. Encore- HD
15. InHD (speculated and 'hot rumor' on another HDTV board)
16. InHD2

Other possibilities

WGN-HD - MAYBE, right now 'Superstation WGN' is not HD, but he WGN-WB *is*. HD Content + WB for areas without WB + HD WB for areas without HD WB.

ABC HD E/W - MAYBE, but not exactly a 'general interest' package
NBC HD E/W

UPN-HD - MAYBE (see WGN-HD) maybe a direct syndex cleared UPN feed, maybe NY/LA station.
WB-HD - MAYBE (same as the UPN-HD, a syndex cleared national WB feed already exists for cable systems, but not in HD).

were I to make package guesses..

HD Package (+4 channels)

1. HD PPV
2. HD Events
3. HD Net
4. HD Net Movies
5. Discovery HD Theater
6. ESPN HD
7. TNT-HD 
8. TBS-HD (supposed to be coming on in July)
9. InHD
10. InHD2

Movie HD (if you get the SD versions of the package)

11. HBO-HD
12. SHO-HD
13. Starz-HD 
14. Encore- HD

Network HD (subject to O&O, Waivers and If you have a local station)

15/16 CBS E/W
17/18 FOX E/W
19/20 ABC E/W
21/22 NBC E/W

23 WB-HD
24 UPN-HD


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

My totally not based on anything guesses:

TNT - this is the most obvious. With NASCAR and the NBA, it is a must-add for DirecTV.

NFL - counting 4-6 feeds that show ONE NFL game once a week for one-fourth of the year, and which requires a pay-extra subscription, as "channels" is dishonest.

WGN - Cubs games and ???????

Network feeds (ABC, NBC, Fox) - totally irrelevant for the 70% of people who live in markets where the networks are not O&O, probably just set off a new spate of "moving". 

Starz - Has to keep up with HBO and Showtime. Obvious add.

INHD - belongs to cable, won't be seen.

FX - Before next NASCAR season, Fox has to get a FX-HD up and running. Look for it.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

SamC said:


> INHD - belongs to cable, won't be seen.


Does not matter, INHD is distributed by satellite, because of FCC rules it has to be made available to both D* and E* at a cost comparable to what cable pays. If a channel is owned by 1 or more cable providers and is distributed by satellite they have to be made available to DBS and other multi-channel providers, if a channel is distributed by other means like microwave or fiber exclusively then they do not have to be available to DBS or others, if I am not mistaken INHD is distributed by satellite. Many of the popular SD channels available now and for years on DBS are owned by cable company's like Time Warner, Comcast and Cablevision. Yes INHD could be added to D* and E* in the future.


----------



## Agrajag (Jun 22, 2004)

I'll believe InHD can be easily added to DBS when I see it. <grin>


----------



## timmy1376 (Aug 4, 2003)

Agrajag said:


> I'll believe InHD can be easily added to DBS when I see it. <grin>


I think you will be believing it sooner than you think.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

Isin't InHD on Voom? Therefore it must be available to Echostar and DirecTV.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2004)

Mike Richardson said:


> Isin't InHD on Voom? Therefore it must be available to Echostar and DirecTV.


No,which does surprise me.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Mike Richardson said:


> Isin't InHD on Voom? Therefore it must be available to Echostar and DirecTV.


Voom is owned by Cablevision.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

InHD are, supposedly, only for cable.


----------



## BobJ2004 (Feb 7, 2004)

The last charlie chat, for DIshnetwork, charlie was talking about look at voom programing, almost like He planned to add much more HD also. I think by Sept all 3 DBS providers will be in a HD content war (of who has the most).
Direct and Dish will be saying, they have quality HD and voom has a bunch of special upconverted HD channels.

====================SIDE BAR=======================


I think the 1080i picuture looks more detailed. After all the human eye can not tell that it is interlaced. The cycles is just to fast to tell.

They only time you notice 720p to be better is on sports where there are lines like yeard markers or free throw lines.

1080i is the best. Many more lines lead to much more detail on Movies and Disc HD.
720p is best for sports (maybe thats why ESPN uses it)


----------



## vstone (Jun 23, 2004)

Agrajag said:


> He said they'd have 20 by then, not 20 MORE by then. So this really isn't very big news.
> 
> 1. DiscoveryHD Theater
> 2. HDNet
> ...


CBS and Fox are East and West Coast feed, possibly reducing the number of available channels to 2.

I don't know how Sunday Ticket is run. Is it possible that the CBS and Fox feeds could be remapped, providing 4 of the 6 Sunday Ticket Channels. Does HD PPV disppear during Sunday Ticket? They probably count HD PPV as a channel, even though it's really just a joke.

From the DirecTV web site: "NFL SUNDAY TICKET™ consists of Sunday games broadcast on FOX and CBS at 1 pm and 4 pm EST. "


----------



## Tusk (Nov 14, 2002)

http://www.nfl.com/nflnetwork/story/7441559

_"NFL Network goes high definition on Aug. 1 with the entire network being available to viewers with HD capabilities on a separate stand-alone feed."_

This might be one of the channels.


----------



## Seminole (Sep 25, 2003)

This better be 1 of the channels. I wish they would make an announcement on what they plan on offering as we all know something is on the way but the what is starting to get annoying


----------



## hongcho (Mar 25, 2004)

There must be a reason they used "channel" instead of "network". This makes me not extremely excited, but it's better than nothing. 

Hong.


----------



## Rick P (Jun 30, 2002)

RAD said:


> Voom is owned by Cablevision.


Dosen't matter WHO owns it.. it's distributed by Sat (not the Voom distribution, how it gets to Voom) and FCC regulations REQUIRE that if E*/D* want it, they have to sell it to them at NO HIGHER a price than any cable system.

Comcast (???) has been screwing both D*/E* on one of their sports networks for years but deliberately NOT distributing it by Sat, but dedicated landlines... therefore they don't have to let D*/E* have it.

InHD most likely *will* be on D*/E* soon, just a matter of WHICH gets it first..


----------



## clarke821 (Jun 4, 2004)

I`m just as curious, 20 or 20 additional


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

clarke821 said:


> I`m just as curious, 20 or 20 additional


We still don't know for sure. The indication that I got was that it might be 20 additional BUT, take that with a grain of salt until I get more solid info.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Capmeister said:


> InHD are, supposedly, only for cable.


Incorrect. It's available to all DBS providers and has been since launch. It has to be available by law since it's distributed via satellite.


----------



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

you can ever ask INHD. they will tell you by e-mail that they are available and willing to sell their feeds to anyone, cable, wireless cable, satellite or any new means of HD transportation. they don't care who they sell to, as long as they get paid for their signals. INHD will be coming to U.S satellite TV very soon. it may be DirecTV first. who knows? (well DirecTV does and INHD, but for the time being they are not talking)


----------



## dswallow (Mar 31, 2003)

Does InHD run "dump the dish, get cable" advertising?


----------



## Marcus S (Apr 23, 2002)

Alacarte Discovery HD, (which consists of 3/4 the current HD pak price), reduce the HD pak price by $1 and re-configure the HD pak with at least 8 HD channels (less PPV + HD broadcast networks) or 10 for $12. Bundle HBO-HD, Showtime-HD, Starz-HD for $9.


----------



## Neutron (Oct 2, 2003)

I currently have Directv and would LOVE to see these HD channels when they come out but I can't get them to cut me a deal on an HD receiver. $349 is the best they will do.


----------



## Marcus S (Apr 23, 2002)

Review the following options.... The DST-3100 seems to have floated to the top in reviews I have read, despite fan noise and a non-functional factory remote. I purchased a Home Theater MX-500 universal remote for $99 upon recommendation, and am now very pleased with this receiver.

PQ is surprisingly excellent, but question why this level of PQ is not available from other D* HD receiver manuf's. Also, does not suffer from MC Audio Dropouts. Big A+ in my book, though D* MC FET compression levels are still unacceptable.
Options

My previous Samsung TS-360, disappointing. Washed out color, poor PQ, and audio drop outs. Samsung support, clueless. Stunned that D* placed Samsung on the preferred STB list after two HD STB failures and announced Samsung has been awarded a contract to produce the next gen HD STB's.

Another failure and no surprise, the RCA DTC-210 will never ship.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2004)

timmy1376 said:


> I think you will be believing it sooner than you think.


The InHD logo says 'only on cable', so I seriously doubt it.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

You forgot ESPN HD Alternate.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

JBKing said:


> Geez! I don't think I want to join in on the HDTV craze. Seems like it makes you very ungrateful.


You, of all people on these forums, should know that we DBS subs are never, ever satisfied.

If this "rumor" turns out to be true, then congratulations to D* subs. As a Dishnetwork sub, I hope it's true because that many more HD channels coming to D* will surely light a MOAB under Charlie's ass over at E*.

Whether it's SD or HD channels, it's never enough.


----------



## timmy1376 (Aug 4, 2003)

fghjgff said:


> The InHD logo says 'only on cable', so I seriously doubt it.


Because, right now, it IS only on cable. But it always HAS been available to the sats too. They are getting too much programming for Directv and Dish and Voom to ignore.


----------



## sobal (Jun 4, 2004)

I noticed that INHD's programming includes the EURO 2004 soccer tournament, which DirecTV is selling as a package for $179. Wouldn't DirecTV be leery of offering programming that keeps them from selling such packages themselves?


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

sobal said:


> I noticed that INHD's programming includes the EURO 2004 soccer tournament, which DirecTV is selling as a package for $179. Wouldn't DirecTV be leery of offering programming that keeps them from selling such packages themselves?


There are already Euro 2004 games on Fox Sports World.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

They could also just black out those games if the Euro Soccer league says so. MLB for example and the NHL have DirecTV and Dish blackout games on the sports networks that aren't your "home" sports channel in favor of the sports package.


----------



## UnnDunn (Oct 27, 2002)

sobal said:


> I noticed that INHD's programming includes the EURO 2004 soccer tournament, which DirecTV is selling as a package for $179. Wouldn't DirecTV be leery of offering programming that keeps them from selling such packages themselves?


 The Euro 2004 coverage on InHD is at least 72 hours delayed. They announced that deal with Setanta Sport (American rights holders for Euro 2004) a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## sobal (Jun 4, 2004)

From DirecTV's website celebrating their 10 years:

Stay tuned for: more channels from around the world, more HD programming and new interactive features.

http://www.directv.com/see/landing/directv_10yrs.html


----------



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

good find!


----------



## mattyro (Nov 26, 2002)

as far as the INHD1+2 argument goes, I would think the phrase "only on cable" and variations on that theme would ahve to be negotiated out before the sat providers start beaming down the programming. you would think VOOM which was born from the muck of the cable industry(not unlike the birth of the alien/human hybrid at the end of Alien4) would be carrying INHD. they definetly could afford to scrap a couple of thier 20 "exclusive" channels. BTW, VOOM should NEVER EVER, NEVER have a bandwidth problem-- they have at least 20 channels that can be sacrificed to bring something useful on board.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

With 1080i you get 540 lines interlaced with the other 540. There are still 1080 lines of information that is presented, just that it takes two scans to display them. 
So therefore the 1080i has more lines of resolution than 720p. Where 720p is strongest is with sports and the fast motion. It doesn't have the problem with motion artifacts.


----------



## Skyboss (Jan 22, 2004)

1. DiscoveryHD Theater
2. HDNet
3. HDNet Movies
4. HBO-HD
5. Showtime-HD
6/7. HD-PPV/Sports Extra Feeds (Football)
8/9. CBS-HD E/W (Football)
10/11. FOX-HD E/W (Football)
(Football - Covers 6 games at a time)
12/13. NBC-HD E/W
14/15. ABC-HD E/W
16/17. INHD 1/2 (2 is a spare that can be pre-empted for sports)
18. Starz! HD
19. Cinemax HD
20. Encore HD

If enough space:

21. Bravo HD
22. Hmmm...

Other Possibilities:
Reduction in Fox Regional Networks to the Three Fox Digitals.
Full movie packages from all premium providers.

Just my thinking anyway.


----------



## Lyle Thorogood (Jun 27, 2004)

Here's the lineup.

NBC- East and West
Fox - East and West
Cinemax - HD with base upgrades HBO Base upgrades only.
Starz -HD no upgrades
Encore HD 
TMC HD
Bravo - HD
Fox Sports Digital (East West w/HD Special Events Channel Only.) 

ABC-East/West and TNT (Contract issues, will not pan out, jeopardize existing channels and bandwidth)
INHD 1&2 (No interest as of yet)
Cuban interested in rollout of an all sports channel w/DirecTV. 

What do you think?


----------



## AaRdVarK (May 18, 2004)

The real question for me, is what satellite will these new channels be served from. I'm hoping 101 or 119. What I'd really like to see is some reorganization too.

Does 7s allow them to devote 110 to Para Todos and only use 101 and 119 for US programming?


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

Hi there,
First off, I'm a echostar customer but I am VERY interested in this "20 hd" theory. I've noticed that nearly everyone that is guessing on what the channels might be are listing all 4 networks with both an east and west coast feed in hd. Did the feds change the laws and I missed something? Won't those new network hd offerings be pointless since the vast majority of sat customers either currently qualify for locals or are with in a high enough class ota strength that they won't quality for national feeds?
Please tell me I'm wrong??!! I'd love to switch to direct if only for the abililty to get the nets in hd. My address would currently get me the kalamazoo/grand rapids MI local package if I went with Direct. Are you telling me that if Direct added all 4 nets in HD I'd be able to get them? If not, WHAT IS YOUR POINT IN LISTING THEM AS NEW HD CHANNELS???? And no, I will not play the "I've moved" game....

I curious to see your responses....


----------



## SD493 (Mar 10, 2003)

lionsrule said:


> Hi there,
> First off, I'm a echostar customer but I am VERY interested in this "20 hd" theory. I've noticed that nearly everyone that is guessing on what the channels might be are listing all 4 networks with both an east and west coast feed in hd. Did the feds change the laws and I missed something? Won't those new network hd offerings be pointless since the vast majority of sat customers either currently qualify for locals or are with in a high enough class ota strength that they won't quality for national feeds?
> Please tell me I'm wrong??!! I'd love to switch to direct if only for the abililty to get the nets in hd. My address would currently get me the kalamazoo/grand rapids MI local package if I went with Direct. Are you telling me that if Direct added all 4 nets in HD I'd be able to get them? If not, WHAT IS YOUR POINT IN LISTING THEM AS NEW HD CHANNELS???? And no, I will not play the "I've moved" game....
> 
> I curious to see your responses....


The only ones who can get the network HD feeds will be the ones who qualify--a very small group. I do find it a little disingenuous to list these among the general HD channels when only a limited number of subscribers can qualify to receive them.


----------



## dswallow (Mar 31, 2003)

lionsrule said:


> Hi there,
> First off, I'm a echostar customer but I am VERY interested in this "20 hd" theory. I've noticed that nearly everyone that is guessing on what the channels might be are listing all 4 networks with both an east and west coast feed in hd. Did the feds change the laws and I missed something? Won't those new network hd offerings be pointless since the vast majority of sat customers either currently qualify for locals or are with in a high enough class ota strength that they won't quality for national feeds?
> Please tell me I'm wrong??!! I'd love to switch to direct if only for the abililty to get the nets in hd. My address would currently get me the kalamazoo/grand rapids MI local package if I went with Direct. Are you telling me that if Direct added all 4 nets in HD I'd be able to get them? If not, WHAT IS YOUR POINT IN LISTING THEM AS NEW HD CHANNELS???? And no, I will not play the "I've moved" game....
> 
> I curious to see your responses....


The network HD channels, if it comes to pass they get added to the lineup, would be from network owned-and-operated stations, just like CBS is currently on Dish Network and DirecTV, and just like FOX has been announced by DirecTV. They'd only be available to those people who live in an area served by a network owned-and-operated station of a given network, or who have waivers or live in a white area unserved by any network-affiliated station of the given network.

Typically this means the network feeds would be available to between 25% and 35% of the population.

If any of the network affiliated stations in Kalamazoo/Grand Rapids are owned by the respective network, you'd generally qualify to receive that networks HD channel via satellite since the network-owned stations would be granting a blanket waiver for that to happen.

If not, then you wouldn't be eligible to receive them.


----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

dswallow said:


> The network HD channels, if it comes to pass they get added to the lineup, would be from network owned-and-operated stations, just like CBS is currently on Dish Network and DirecTV, and just like FOX has been announced by DirecTV. They'd only be available to those people who live in an area served by a network owned-and-operated station of a given network, or who have waivers or live in a white area unserved by any network-affiliated station of the given network.


Isn't there a bill pending in congress that (if passed) would allow anyone in an area unserved by OTA HD to receive the distant HD nets via satellite?

Supposedly, it includes any area where:
a. The local affiliate is not broadcasting network HD programming.
b. The local affiliate is not broadcasting their OTA HD channel at the full power permitted by the FCC.

In my area, UPN and FOX (HD soon) are the only full power (1,000kW) HDTV channels available OTA. The rest have chosen to broadcast low power HDTV or low power SDTV.


----------



## BrettStah (Feb 7, 2003)

SamC said:


> Network feeds (ABC, NBC, Fox) - totally irrelevant for the 70% of people who live in markets where the networks are not O&O, probably just set off a new spate of "moving".


Bingo. Especially if they add WB and UPN as network feeds for distant network customers.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Most people qualify for WB and UPN distant network feeds so why not make those available HD?


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

Marcus S said:


> Alacarte Discovery HD, (which consists of 3/4 the current HD pak price), reduce the HD pak price by $1 and re-configure the HD pak with at least 8 HD channels (less PPV + HD broadcast networks) or 10 for $12. Bundle HBO-HD, Showtime-HD, Starz-HD for $9.


How do you figure that it consists of 3/4ths of the price?


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Jacob S said:


> Most people qualify for WB and UPN distant network feeds so why not make those available HD?


Sorry, not true. DirecTV does not offer national feeds of WB or UPN, only those lucky enough to get their locals. I know because I've tried several times for DirecTV to offer them like Dish Network does. I hope this changes for HD.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2004)

BobJ2004 said:


> The last charlie chat, for DIshnetwork, charlie was talking about look at voom programing, almost like He planned to add much more HD also. I think by Sept all 3 DBS providers will be in a HD content war (of who has the most).
> Direct and Dish will be saying, they have quality HD and voom has a bunch of special upconverted HD channels.
> 
> ====================SIDE BAR=======================
> ...


I won't argue about the 720p for sports premise (although I find feeding my Panny plasma 1080i preferable for almost all broadcasts), but ESPNs motive may just as easily be a bandwidth consideration.

Chucko


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Any further word on when Fox-HD will be available from DirecTV, like CBS-HD is now?


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

There is no Fox-HD right now. There will be on Sept 12th. Thus Fox-HD should be up on or around Sept 12th.


----------



## Crystal Pepsi Ball (Jun 29, 2004)

Just in time for the start of Week 1 of FOX NFL Sunday


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Exactly. Their first HD program is slated to be the NFL games that day. Funny how it all works out that way...


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

What is stopping them from putting FOX Digital up now?


----------



## beasst37799 (Mar 8, 2004)

the simple fact that the channel dosent launch till sept


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

FOX Digital has been in operation for at least a year with 480p stretched.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Will DirecTV do with Fox-HD as they did with CBS-HD? SD CBS on 380 and 381 and the HD versions on 80 and 81. So Fox-HD would be on 88 and 89. HBO-HD will have to move then.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

BTW: FOX is tinkering with 720p from Houston on G3C - C2.


----------



## Marcus S (Apr 23, 2002)

Mike Richardson said:


> How do you figure that it consists of 3/4ths of the price?


Because it use to be available alacarte on E* for $7.99 mo until it was moved into the HD pak. Easy deduction to figure out it is the most expensive channel in the D* HD pak as well.


----------



## Skyboss (Jan 22, 2004)

Fox won't be the only channel....


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

qwas12 said:


> In less than two years the big switch will come when everyone has HD, I dont need it now! Plus the prices in hd tvs will come down dramaticly.


Here here try 6 to 8 years!


----------



## Rick P (Jun 30, 2002)

Paul Secic said:


> Here here try 6 to 8 years!


Wrong.. wronger than just being wrong.. just plain wrong.

You can go to WalMart.. TODAY.. and pickup a 30" 16:9 HDTV ready Pansonic (or Philips or Sanyo) TUBE set for $748, out the door.

There is a VERY VERY good 47" 16:9 RP Panasonic HDTV ready sitting on the floor for $1148

A year ago a the tube set would set you back $1500 and the RP almost $3000.

By Christmas season, the tube will be $500 and the RP around $900.

Criswell Predicts.


----------



## Marvin (Sep 14, 2003)

Rick P said:


> Wrong.. wronger than just being wrong.. just plain wrong.
> 
> You can go to WalMart.. TODAY.. and pickup a 30" 16:9 HDTV ready Pansonic (or Philips or Sanyo) TUBE set for $748, out the door.
> 
> ...


 At the same Wal Mart, you can get at 27 inch TV for $200. I dont even want to think about how much I paid for my 27 inch TV 3 years ago, but it was much more than $200.

$200 27 inch non-HDTV or a $750 30/32 inch HDTV? 

I know there are a few people who would go with the HDTV, but most people will go with the $200 tv. Luckily right now, Im not in the market for a new TV so I dont care. Hopefully some of the HDTV prices will dip below $500, and then I might bite on one next year.

Oh, and that $749 Sanyo has a built in tuner. Hopefully they'll have them at Wal Mart (only place that sells Sanyo HDTV) with the built in tuners for $500 next year...And by then there will be more channels available worth subbing to the HD package for.


----------



## Rick P (Jun 30, 2002)

the point was the cost of an HDTV, not a standard TV  

compare apples and apples (30" set) and the price differential is about $100-150.

oh.. WallyWorld started carrying OTA HDTV Settop boxes also...

when it hits WallyWorld, it's mainstream....


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Everyone wants to count each NFL game channel as an HD channel. Last I saw, NFLST is a 7 hour at most per week program. As was done in the past, D* did not and never has reserved a TP for NFLST. If they did then what HD programming would they do during the other 161 hours per week on those TP's? So all of you can, based on historical practice, stop counting 6 of those channels as NFLST. What they will be doing is most likely what they did in the past for the NFLST 6-7 hour time span per week. They reduced the SD and HD PPV channel population during the games. 
NFLST was never a reserved TP bandwidth. IT was channel space on loan from other kicked off the air channels that DirecTV has authority to do.


----------

